# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что ты думаешь о человеке, написавшем выше

## Undead

В общем предлагаю так... Человек пишет что он думает о том кто написал предыдущий пост... Ну описать там его, чем полней тем лучше

----------


## daddy's girl

Undead
Человек незаурядный, раз придумал такую игру. Нигде раньше не встречала подобного.

----------


## fucka rolla

daddy's girl
человек, который создал тему * эмо*...свои мысли по этому поводу уже высказал в онном топике...
читая ее сообщения во многих постах, увидел, что барышня соблюдает нейтралитет по отношению ко всему....  честно, нейтралитет-не то, что я одобряю...  сказать про нее больше ни чего не могу...

----------


## stre10k

почти не знаю местных людей... но юзер сверху вроде точно заслуживает респекта...

----------


## Painkiller

stre10k: 
Один из тех людей, которых я реально уважаю; ни в своем городе, ни в своих кругах не видел столь ярко выраженных черт характера, которые я в первую очередь уважаю в Человеке.Ни одной настолько яркой личности я еще не встречал в жизни, это и склад интеллекта, и желание взять проблемы на себя, помочь, прикрыть и т.д.Я бы с радостью записал его в свои ряды, жаль, что живем далеко.Обязательно встретимся, как только сдадим сексию. :wink: 
Респект, Никита!
Иди по жизни так же, как по двойной сплошной!
Респект! Респект! Респект!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fucka rolla

я не знаю его вообще...видел часто, а в одной теме не пересекался, так, что вряд-ли скажу что-нибудь....хочу просто добавить, что я и все поняли, что ты имел виду под ником painkiller...но это называется painreliever...=)    
а вообще, на этом форуме, мне очень понравилось два человека...рейтаро и night...с последним не успел пообщаться..(

----------


## Painkiller

Мое внимание привлекла одна из твоих тем: "Кто поставит крест на могилу нам".Хочу выразить тебе респект по поводу ее, она меня о многом заставила задуматься и многое переосмыслить.Я считаю, что в тебе определенно что-то есть...Ни одна тема не заставила задуматься меня так, как твоя...Возможно, ты прав. что людей жалеть нельзя-сколько не жалей, а в ответ ты все равно получишь харчок в лицо...
PS: Скажи аську, узнаем друг о друге больше.Есть вопросы-задавай; отвечу честно.

----------


## Undead

Один из самых лучших людей на форуме
Почти самый добрый человек из всех кого я видел в жизни
Самый мною уважаемый участник форума
Порой возникает ощущение что по себе знает почти все проблемы форумчан(хотя очень мало читаю "Моя проблема" раздел)

----------


## stre10k

это парень, который написал мне в тот же день, как я появился здесь (если я ничего не путаю)... спасибо ему...

----------


## Undead

Человек, который даже зная по себе что такое наркотики вполне умен(по крайней мере вполне адекватен и интересен)потому является обыкновенным чудом )

----------


## Психоделика

совсем не знаю(((

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Человек интересный, судя по написаному в данном форуме. И весьма талантлив.

----------


## Betta

хм...как то не встречалась с тобой в темах)))

----------


## Сибиряк

Наверное красивая девушка лет 16-19ти.Точно знаю что живёт в Подмосковье,где то недалеко от меня.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## BlackBlood

Даже вне знаю что написать.... главное ничего плохого не думаеться)  уже хорошо)

----------


## U.F.O.

думаю этот человек из тулы ищущий партнёра по СУ)) с прикольным аватаром)

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Сибиряк

А насчет Бетты я не ошибся.В воскресенье с ней познакомился.

----------


## U.F.O.

*BlackBlood*
 почти одновременно)) ЛОЛ))

*NamelessChild*
да я точно с луны)

----------


## Психоделика

*U.F.O.*
этакий панк-фрик)))

----------


## AI_Madness

Психоделика



> этакий панк-фрик)))


 А я думал ты тоже на панка похожа  :Big Grin:  
Интересно так ли это?

----------


## Агата

анимешник наверное=_) :?:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

человек, который сильно привязывается к людям...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

философ по жизни.никогда ничего не сделает сгоряча.1000 раз все обдумает.в общем очень неглупый человек.

----------


## Freezer2007

Сонце, милая, красивая, умница)), мой друг)) 

P/S/ ты када записыватся будешь? хачу рэп))

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

хм)) ну я тож в ответ))))
хороший, оч хороший но грустный человек.очень жаль что далеко.могу всегда с ним поговорить когда мне плохо.оч хороший друг.

з.ы. как только так сразу) минус есть) текст почти дописан)))))

----------


## Агата

> никогда ничего не сделает сгоряча.1000 раз все обдумает


 нифига се  :Big Grin:  мои друзья наверно выпали б в осадок от таких слолв обо мне :twisted:спасиб=))))))))*давольнаяяя=)* 

*Lil' and crazzy*: творческий, амбициозный человек, стремящийся к своим целям.

----------


## alonely

*Агата*

добрая, импульсивная, энергчиная

----------


## Агата

*alonely*
решительная, порю резкая личность

----------


## Агата

а еще *alonely*порой спрашивает то, о чем ты прямо сейчас думаешь=-)

----------


## Психоделика

*Агата* дружелюбная общительная интересная. Гермнаия в ассоциациях почему-то)))

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

очень ранимый человек. в душе по моему еще ребенок.

----------


## авантюра

ха! мертвая тема)) а на Страницах афигено популярная. тема про петуха и кукушку.
по теме: на счет NamelessChild ошибается.

----------


## Дима_

А про меня что вы думаете?

----------


## авантюра

я думаю, что ты проигнорировал условия этой игры. за что тебе, конечно, не респект.

----------


## Дима_

Как я могу соблюдать условия игры, если я про вас ничего не знаю??

----------


## авантюра

ну к примеру так:
что я знаю и думаю о тебе, Дима-нижний-прочерк, ты создал тему не в тему о том, хотели бы мы жить вечно? в которую я еще ничего не начертал, потому как смысл вопроса до меня так и не дошел.
примерно так, ага?

----------


## Дима_

> что я знаю и думаю о тебе, Дима-нижний-прочерк, ты создал тему не в тему о том, хотели бы мы жить вечно? в которую я еще ничего не начертал, потому как смысл вопроса до меня так и не дошел.


 И...?

----------


## смертник

> Что такое "нижний прочерк"?


 как я понял, то это "_" в конце твоего ника :Wink:

----------


## Дима_

авантюра, вы сказали что я создал тему, но вы ничего сказали про это - хорошо это или плохо! Вы просто написали что я сделал, не оценив моё действие.
Кстати, тема в разделе "То, ради чего ты хочешь жить". Так что она в тему.

----------

